# Building a coop. What would be better?



## markhoh3 (Mar 31, 2017)

I have a 12 x 12 concrete slab- dog kennel. Would it be better to build on slab and put down shavings or build on 4 x 4 with plywood floors? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'd go with the concrete myself.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, concrete would be my first choice. But, and I think NM can back me on this, if in the cold North it would be best to put some sort of insulator down like stall mats to isolate them from the cold concrete in Winter.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I used the best plywood I could find,painted it with oil based paint to kinda waterproof it then placed it up on cinder blocks with probably 12 blocks under each sheet for extra support and to keep the floor out of water.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would go with a nice concrete slab. Use extra shavings in the winter-although chickens roost.


----------

